

$200,000 for a Sociology Degree? - wyclif
http://www.odonnellweb.com/?p=9029

======
candre717
One of the things I've noticed about colleges is how similar they are run to
country clubs. It was not too long ago (when endowments were higher) that
colleges and universities would spend millions building luxurious dorms,
athletic facilities, and campus centers. Expansion was a means to attract
students, gain prestige and make press. Also, included in the mix was state of
the art academic buildings, faculty recruitment and merit aid increases - all
of which meant that colleges strove to grow better year after year.

The dark side of growth, however, was that students paid a high price for
these luxuries. Simple. There are no free lunches. And, as much I can fault
the sociology grad for her predicament, I also blame a system that has become
unsustainable.

------
clistctrl
Someone is about to experience deep depression, and self loathing.

